Is it possible to create an AI with HTML? - saifs
======
anayar
HTML is a markup language, not really a programming language. So I'm going to
say no but I'm sure there are those smarter than me who can be more
definitive.

~~~
anayar
Actually make that not really* a straight up _NOT_

~~~
hanniabu
Agreed

------
speedplane
Kind of like asking is it possible to make an AI from twine.

------
pota
No, you also need CSS.

